# Which walk behind???



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

It seems as if noone makes a durable walk behind spreader. Its not the frame that gets worn out...its the gear box and gate opening. We have used EarthWay (which have been the worst so far) and many from Buyers. Here is a break down on there cost in my area...

Earthway $100
Buyers Ice Buster $170 (steel frame)
Buyers Salt Dogg $200 (steel frame)
SnowEx $450

First Question: Is the Salt Dogg any better than the Ice Buster?
Second Question: Should we spend the money and go for the SnowEx?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i have the salt dogg. it is hefty enough. the gears seem strong, not enclosed like the snowex but strong. it is definately not the earthway junk. the thing is is you could buy two salt dogs for the price of one snowex.

thats buyers looks to be the exact same thing as the saltdogg. same company so it makes sense but if so you could buy three instead of the snowex. just something to consider.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

terrapro;626468 said:


> i have the salt dogg. it is hefty enough. the gears seem strong, not enclosed like the snowex but strong. it is definately not the earthway junk. the thing is is you could buy two salt dogs for the price of one snowex.
> 
> thats buyers looks to be the exact same thing as the saltdogg. same company so it makes sense but if so you could buy three instead of the snowex. just something to consider.


Thats the thing...we have 3 Buyers Ice Busters that we bought last year. and one of them doesnt work...waiting for a replacement part. I still cant find the difference besides price between these and the Salt Dogg.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh....the SnowEx come with a 2 year commercial warranty.


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

just go to a tractor supply and buy a grass seed/fert spreader for about 100.00 and replace it every couple of years


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

we use our lesco spreaders that we use during the summer all ss and have help up great. still look new after a few years with no problems at all, i think there in the $330 range but after several earthways it was money well spent


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Agree w/ duramax, we use our lesco spreaders year round. I have one that is 8 years old. I only had to replace the stainless frame because I backed into it with a skidsteer.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i have buyer's saltdog that has proven the test of time.....trust me, if my boy's cant tear it up it can't be tore up lol. 

i have seen them literally running down the walks with it before lmao,

i would not buy the stainless....only because they are so damn high.

i would not buy the snow-ex......only because they are so damn high.

i have seen some of the new buyer's with a enclosed gear box too........but who care's it is just a rude made sprocket with hole's on it's side..... i wouldnt want salt (yes salt will get in there  ) setting around the sprocket.

or you could buy one of those Epoke $1500 walk behind's 

pj


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

powerjoke;627397 said:


> i have buyer's saltdog that has proven the test of time.....trust me, if my boy's cant tear it up it can't be tore up lol.
> 
> i have seen them literally running down the walks with it before lmao,
> 
> ...


PJ ....I swore I saw a post with a spreader you were selling....with fancy lights, duct tape, and an operator even if I recall..... lmao


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Go with the ice buster. I have tried all the ones mentioned above with the exception of the snow ex and have found the ice buster to be the best and most durable. JMO


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I bought an Earthway a couple of years ago, and it works when I need it, but for some reason, they offset the hole that the salt goes through, inside the hopper, so the thing always throws crooked. I have a bid in on a commercial place that will require a walk behind every storm, many times a storm. I think its time to buy something better and keep the Earthway on backup. Any suggestions as to what I should buy??? Each application at this particular place should average spreading 7 bags, but could take 10 if I want to lay it down heavy.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Gicon;644444 said:


> I bought an Earthway a couple of years ago, and it works when I need it, but for some reason, they offset the hole that the salt goes through, inside the hopper, so the thing always throws crooked. I have a bid in on a commercial place that will require a walk behind every storm, many times a storm. I think its time to buy something better and keep the Earthway on backup. Any suggestions as to what I should buy??? Each application at this particular place should average spreading 7 bags, but could take 10 if I want to lay it down heavy.


just get the ice buster or snowdogg. plus i can put two 80lb bags of rock salt, less trips back to the truck. they are both good quality, i wouldnt bother with the stainless models for the price. just coat them in fluid film every couple weeks of use.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Why can I not find the Manufac's website for SNOWEX?????? First price I got on a Salt Dogg was $260.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Gicon;644503 said:


> Why can I not find the Manufac's website for SNOWEX?????? First price I got on a Salt Dogg was $260.


you should be able to get it for less than $200 especially the ice buster. call angelos in MI


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

terrapro;644508 said:


> you should be able to get it for less than $200 especially the ice buster. call angelos in MI


Is it worth the money if a Salt Dogg is $260, and the next price was $275? Is the Snow Ex built cheaper?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Gicon;644503 said:


> Why can I not find the Manufac's website for SNOWEX?????? First price I got on a Salt Dogg was $260.


http://www.trynexfactory.com/


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

bladescape2;645951 said:


> http://www.trynexfactory.com/


Thank you very much.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Does the Buyers Ice Buster come standard with the flaps to direct flow to keep it narrow on walks? Its probably the one Im leaning toward, Ive spent 100 the last 3 years on junk Earthways, ready for something that will make a couple seasons.


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Im very supprised knowbody has mentioned EPOKE spreaders. I got one over ten years ago and it still works great. sure it looks horrible, but it has taken many beatings over the years. it was very expensive but works great. its a little on the heavy side too, has greasable axels too. http://www.epoke.dk/Eng/


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have never really had a problem with the earthways using salt... the lescos worked a little better, but costly

granted your not gonna get the same use from it as others, but it doesnt really matter how much you spend when the salt will still corrode it, stupid accidents (like sven and a bobcat) will happen, heck i even had a lesco fly out of a truck bed a few yrs back. 

I bet if you had to buy 10 of them , and figured 20% loss due to accidents, and then only 50% working for longer than 2 yrs... it still might be more cost effective to buy the cheaper one. If you do a little math you could proably figure it out 

JMO, but i have never used the buyers, so maybe i should look into it


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

There's a hydromann on ebay for $925, it's the same as the epoke.


----------



## stuntrider25 (Dec 7, 2008)

*salt dodd and buyer*



terrapro;626468 said:


> i have the salt dogg. it is hefty enough. the gears seem strong, not enclosed like the snowex but strong. it is definately not the earthway junk. the thing is is you could buy two salt dogs for the price of one snowex.
> 
> thats buyers looks to be the exact same thing as the saltdogg. same company so it makes sense but if so you could buy three instead of the snowex. just something to consider.


the buyer only has up to a 12' spread path and the salt dogg has upto a 30' spread path


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had made my decision to go with a Salt Dogg. Now since I waited so long, they are saying 18-23 business days from everyplace I have checked locally. Of course, everybody has the stainless one on hand for 200 bucks more. 18-23 business days puts me to the middle of January now, I think Im going to have to find something else.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

nick858;666909 said:


> I had made my decision to go with a Salt Dogg. Now since I waited so long, they are saying 18-23 business days from everyplace I have checked locally. Of course, everybody has the stainless one on hand for 200 bucks more. 18-23 business days puts me to the middle of January now, I think Im going to have to find something else.


Nick that sounds like a very long time. Call up some other dealers from other regions. UPS is UPS man. That thing should be at your door by Wednesday the latest if you get on the horn today


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Ill try, but what Im hearing is they are waiting on the factory to produce more. My region has pretty much sold out of everything. Even the ebay listings say 2-3 weeks wait.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

nick858;666968 said:


> Thanks Ill try, but what Im hearing is they are waiting on the factory to produce more. My region has pretty much sold out of everything. Even the ebay listings say 2-3 weeks wait.


A local place to me, has one on their showroom, and plenty in stock. They could have one at your door this week. Thats why i said to call OUTSIDE your region.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

stuntrider25;665534 said:


> the buyer only has up to a 12' spread path and the salt dogg has upto a 30' spread path


? if they are the same thing i cant see any difference in spread. they both have sidewalk flaps, maybe if the spreader disc is smaller.

mine does not throw salt 30' anyway. maybe if its on a dry lot or sheet of ice it will bounce that far but on a lightly dusted walk, lot, or drive it maybe tops out at 20'.

for the price of a stainless you can get a regular saltdogg air shipped and parachuted to your front door. just food for thought


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya Im not interested in the stainless. Ill do some checking, I was just hoping to run and pick one up today, since we have a storm coming in. Obviously I shouldnt have waited.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Gicon, could you get me the contact info for the place in your region that has some spreaders on hand? I cant get the page to send for info on the saltdogg website, and have no other way of finding a dealer.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.stanleytruck.com/


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks gicon


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Well boys, today I bought another walk behind. I ended up purchasing the Salt Dogg. I paid $219 online, shipped out same day, and that price includes the cover and the deflector kit. It will be here in two days, and I hope it is as good as you all say. If anyone wants to know where I got it from, PM me, as I dont want to get in trouble for "advertising" for something. They had 17 left in stock, and 14 of the Stainless Steel ones.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Nick if you're still looking, they have plenty left, same day shipping, and you can overnight it, or second day air it, if you need it sooner


----------



## jjmcnace (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm interested Gicon.

PM sent


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

I have used them all,the salt dogg and ice buster are the exact same just price,earthways forgett it the bearings blow fast with the weight,we run 2 ice busters argifab and a lesco


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

do these things spread bulk salt? which spreader has the best luck spreading bulk???


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i pickup a stainless lesco on ebay $200 shipped the deflector works the best of any pushspreader ive owned. and being stainless should last a long time

JR


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

snowangel13;650323 said:


> Im very supprised knowbody has mentioned EPOKE spreaders. I got one over ten years ago and it still works great. sure it looks horrible, but it has taken many beatings over the years. it was very expensive but works great. its a little on the heavy side too, has greasable axels too. http://www.epoke.dk/Eng/


I will second the epoke as a great spreader. Spreads (bagged) rock salt consistently without any clogs or issues. Only problem is that the spreader is 24" and it drops it in a straight line, so you might have to make two passes. I couldn't really find any dealers online.

We had two salt doggs and they were miserable. The clogged and then the wheels began to lock up literally on the second stime we used them. We used bagged rock salt, not bulk. Not entirely sure what the issue was.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

CARDOCTOR;676059 said:


> i pickup a stainless lesco on ebay $200 shipped the deflector works the best of any pushspreader ive owned. and being stainless should last a long time
> 
> JR


Yep, they are very nice. I have one that we use for fertilizer along with a Permagreen.
The Lesco is very easy to push, nice with the grease fittings and the deflector does work really well.

I use my old broken down Earthways for salting though


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Guys I am very unimpressed with the SaltDogg. Infact, I hate it. I dont know if I got a lemon, or what, but this thing is a piece. I am blowing it out, and willing to loose money on it. If anyone wants a brand new spreader that was used twice, come pick it up. I want this thing gone ASAP.


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys need epoke, last forever, east to maintain, stop messing with the junk that only lasts 1 or 2 years.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

mexicans with 5 gal buckets and small scoopes ...cheap and effective


----------

